# Snort/suricata IPS/Inline mode for FreeBSD is it possible ?



## bryn1u (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello guys,

I was reading many posts related to Snort and Suricata. I was trying to setup in many ways. It never want to work. There is always problem when snort/suricata is in inline mode. Someone of you has any experience or good tutorial how to make a FreeBSD as an IPS with reject packets based on snort/suricata rules ?
I was trying to fix it from this site but author hasn't mentioned about IPS 

https://elatov.github.io/2014/12/snort-on-freebsd-10/
https://elatov.github.io/2015/01/suricata-on-freebsd-10/

If some could share with my some advice i would be graceful.


----------

